# 2006 Malt Maniacs Awards



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Got some ideas for new stuff for me to try here, give it a look:

http://www.maltmaniacs.org/


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Weird, I was just reading about them on a beginner's guide to single malts. I may give this single malt thing a go as well.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

You folks are doing your best to send us poor college students into more debt! :tg 

:al


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the link. Need to try some new malts. Been eyeballing the Macallans. Just hard to justify $120/bottle.:dr


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

Overall top score was from Japan?


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Japan has good whisky.

Nikka :dr :dr


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Japan has good whisky.
> 
> Nikka :dr :dr


I have had two of the Suntory brands in my limited (to date) Scotch endeavors, and they are one of the smoothest and tastiest Scotch whiskies out there. Bear in mind this is coming from someone who usually drinks Dewars and soda, so I am no expert (yet).


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Suntory = Japanese company
Scotch = from Scotland
Suntory <> Scotch.
Suntory = Single Malt Japanese Whisky.

Sorry.


----------

